# Faraday Future start plant build.



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

> carmaker Faraday Future (FF) broke ground on a US$1 billion manufacturing facility in North Las Vegas, Nevada. It will be the first plant for the California-based, Chinese backed company that started in 2014 with a view on developing a range of connected electric vehicles. With robot greeters and a long-term goal of being powered completely by renewable energy, the plant is set to be as innovative as the cars that will come out of it.


http://www.gizmag.com/faraday-futur.../42837/?li_source=LI&li_medium=default-widget


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.businessinsider.com/jia-yueting-leshi-stock-leeco-faraday-future-2016-5

I smell scam...


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

I see that mentioned in every reference to FF. The problem is that they are not getting anything from anyone and they have not asked for anything from any investors. The only benefit they have ever received is something that they will never own, nor will enrich them and that is tax reduction on their first several years of operation in Nevada (no way to enrich themselves), and Nevada/Las Vegas is paying to install infrastructure into the industrial park they promise to build the factory. Again, no way to enrich themselves if they decide not to build, but Nevada is out that cost and has no tenant. except that immediately after the deal was created several other smaller tenants promised to move into the same park and will require the water and power that is being installed, so Nevada will eventually be OK with this expense even without FF. All money is coming from LeTV/LeEco/Jia at this point. If they start to ask for investors, then I'll agree it might be a scam, but at this point they look serious even though a bit confused and possibly doing things out of order. It is going to be an interesting company to follow.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't know what to think about these guys. Obviously they have a fair amount of money, and an aggressive vision. On the other hand, their big CES reveal was one of the most cringe inducing things I've ever seen.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, I have no skin in the game either way. That said, glad to know that they're not fleecing the public purse- chances are there are sheep with more wool that they intend to fleece instead. All I can say is, this Jia guy gives me serious Mike Cheiky vibes- Google "the inventor of everything + verve" and you'll find the Verve article on that guy.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Hollie Maea said:


> I don't know what to think about these guys. Obviously they have a fair amount of money, and an aggressive vision. On the other hand, their big CES reveal was one of the most cringe inducing things I've ever seen.


I agree. I was excited about the reveal it it was a total dud. The entire presentation could have been pulled off by a team including someone with good computer modeling skills and another with building a physical model and about $50000. They really wasted their best opportunity to impress an eager audience. Now they have everyone looking at them with far more skepticism. They should have waited until they actually had something to show before making a big splash.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Seems they plan another big reveal at CES in January.
This time a EV SUV...
http://www.caradvice.com.au/494548/faraday-future-teases-ev-suv-ahead-of-ces-2017-debut/


----------

